# DRO install on EMCO V10-P



## jgarrett (Mar 2, 2008)

I completed my DRO installation and check out today. Will go back and
tidy things up later. Most difficult part was drilling and tapping the
base under the gearbox for the 24" scale left end. I wanted to drill
thru the web and not have to tap a blind hole is the reason I did not
go lower. Z mount is adjustabe for height by means of a split clamp on
the bottom. I can have a full 6" range no matter the height of the head.
Cross slide was pretty easy with no problems. In order to mount the
24" X scale the only place I could put it was under the carriage. It
is out of the way and I have a plexiglass cover under construction for it.
I am using a YADRO system for the readout. I can switch between lathe
and mill just by a few key strokes. I can also swing the PC around and
hook it back up to my big mill just by changing 3 DIN plugs. I have
tested all the axis with a DTI and they are dead on. If anyone has any
concern about the magnets slipping or moving just don't have a finger
in the way when you place it..The only way to remove one is with a
screwdriver for a pry bar. 
Now I can get back to work on my steam engine!!!
Julian G.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 2, 2008)

Good job Julian!

Now how did you hook up the scales to the laptop? Did you make your own cables or buy them? Details please?

Eric


----------



## jgarrett (Mar 2, 2008)

The scales are hooked into the YADRO interface and the interface is hooked to the PC by a serial cable. I actually used old mouse cables as you only need 4 wires.

You can get more info. here http://www.yadro.de

Thanks, 
Julian G.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice job Julian, your going to love having that capabilty now. I used pretty much the same set on my drill/mill for almost 5 years. Only difference being I built one of the Schumatec DRO's. I don't think that the Yardo was doing much back then. I still have most of the stuff with the exception of the board and overlay that I am going to offer to the Schumatec group.


----------



## jgarrett (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I really like it so far. It makes things SOOO much easier. I am using my HF mill/drill to rough in parts and the EMCO mill to finish them up. I looked at the Schumatec but the YADRO is so much more versitile and a smart person can write a macro to do about anything he wants. Gotta admit the Schumatec looks cooler..
Julian G.


----------

